

Indian call centres selling your credit card details and medical records - dazbradbury
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2116649/Indian-centres-selling-YOUR-credit-card-details-medical-records-just-2p.html

======
nitinthewiz
This is a scenario that I have expected to hear about since a long time.
Places like India and China are easily prone to corruption and data theft.
What needs to be investigated is the role of the administration of such call
centers in the theft. After all, why is this data not sufficiently protected
by encryption? Why is an employee able to leave the premises with a laptop
full of live data and who needs to sign off on such devices. The only way to
stop this is to have better security in place for customer data in call center
databases.

